# Taylor & Wattson, Los Angeles



## Bix (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello.  This is my first post to the forum.  

I am in the process of going through all of the "stuff" that Mom and Dad collected over their lives.  Within their estate is the estate that an old family friend left my folks, when she died, in the early 80's.  She lived on the same street (Juniette), as my grandparents in Los Angeles, and so my Father knew her most of the years of his life.  As there just isn't space for anyone in the family to keep these things, I am trying to list some things on ebay and etsy.  

So, I found more bottles and jars than I can count; and I found this forum while trying to find some information about four glass jars that I've come across.  I really like these old jars.  They are so much nicer than what we get today.  One of the jars still has the label, called "Taylored Fruits" "Pickled Apricots" (sounds good) "Net Weight 2 lbs. ?oz.".  The maker is either "Taylor & Wattson, Los Angeles" or maybe it's Taylor E. Wattson".  The printing at this point of the label, while readable, is a little difficult for my eyes.

I was wondering if any of you had ever heard of this company and their jars.  It looks to me like this could be from the 30s, 40s.  Maybe even earlier.  I wouldn't know.  The lip is straight; so it wasn't the screw cap type.

Thanks so much for any ideas.....


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Diane and welcome to the forum!  Could you post a photo of your jar?  That would help us date it.


----------



## Bix (Jan 20, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hi Diane and welcome to the forum!  Could you post a photo of your jar?  That would help us date it.



Hopefully, this works.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 20, 2018)

I can't read the label, but judging by the jar I'd guess that it dates to the 1930s or so.


----------



## botlguy (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm not familiar with the company but I also believe it dates from the late 20s to maybe into the 1940s. The label is the main thing, the jar is virtually worthless to a collector as they were made by the millions. A local collector would enjoy owning that at some price but I don't know what that is.
Jim S


----------

